
Better recommendations from Twitter - brilliant
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/08/05/betterRecommendationsFromT.html
======
balac
This looks promising. It would be nice if they showed why certain people are
recommended and let us see more recommendations like a certain person too.
Somewhat like Amazon recommendations.

